# Phrag roezlii 'Pedro'



## Greenpaph (Jan 4, 2009)

Currently in bloom


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 4, 2009)

very nice shape Peter, esp. for synsepal!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 4, 2009)

Very nice one!


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2009)

Pretty cool. What makes this one different from longifolium?


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 4, 2009)

Rick said:


> Pretty cool. What makes this one different from longifolium?



I was thinking the same thing...so I did some quick research. This one was described in 1903 as different from longifolium due to wider leaves and flower had a "pointier then those of longifolium and have a reddish coloration. The petals are red at the edges. The staminode is smaller and more triangular then that of longifolium." (http://www.phragweb.info/phragmipedium/species/display_species_phrag.asp?phrag_id=183 - pulled the info from Rob's site. Theres the link. Thanks Rob, use your site all the time!)

There are two pics also, one of them seems to lack the red pigment in the synsepal.

That said, Kew doesn't recognize it as a seperate species.

Anywho...very nice Peter! :clap: Would you say the leaves are wider on this one??


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics of a plant I have labeled as Phrag longifolium "woodbridge x self". The flower is a young flower with a 16.5 cm span.

Maybe the woodbridge clone is also var. roezeli, but this flower seems to match the description a bit better???


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2009)

Interesting discussion. Keep it going...


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 4, 2009)

Anywho...very nice Peter! :clap: Would you say the leaves are wider on this one??[/QUOTE]

The leaves are 2.6 cm wide. How does that compare? I am naive to longifolium size.

thanks


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 4, 2009)

Rick said:


> Here's a couple of pics of a plant I have labeled as Phrag longifolium "woodbridge x self". The flower is a young flower with a 16.5 cm span.
> 
> Maybe the woodbridge clone is also var. roezeli, but this flower seems to match the description a bit better???
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2009)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a couple of pics of a plant I have labeled as Phrag longifolium "woodbridge x self". The flower is a young flower with a 16.5 cm span.
> ...


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2009)

Greenpaph said:


> Anywho...very nice Peter! :clap: Would you say the leaves are wider on this one??



The leaves are 2.6 cm wide. How does that compare? I am naive to longifolium size.

thanks[/QUOTE]

The leaves on mine range from 2.5 to 3.2 cm.

(??)


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 4, 2009)

Here is a comparison shot of my two plants: hincksianum on the left, longifolium on the right.




hincksianum is a cross of 'Wolfriver' X 'Jealousy'
longifolium is 'Red Majer' X 'Swallow', an OZ cross

A different shot of hincksianum.


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2009)

What is the petal span of those two flowers Rick?


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 5, 2009)

Lovely both of them!!! I think it would be more interesting if the pouch had more/different colours!!! (just a thought!!!)


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 5, 2009)

Rick said:


> What is the petal span of those two flowers Rick?


Rick, the longifolium is not in bloom so I have no measurements for it. The hincksianum is like never out of bloom! The current flower is 4.5 inches but it is also more pendulous then the photographed flower. I also measured the width of the leaves. At the widest hincksianum is 3/4+/- inches and the longifolium is 1.25+/- inches.


biothanasis said:


> Lovely both of them!!! I think it would be more interesting if the pouch had more/different colours!!! (just a thought!!!)


You'll have to talk to Mother Nature and make a deal with her if you want different colored pouchs on these species!oke:


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 5, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> You'll have to talk to Mother Nature and make a deal with her if you want different colored pouchs on these species!oke:



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Rick, the longifolium is not in bloom so I have no measurements for it. The hincksianum is like never out of bloom! The current flower is 4.5 inches but it is also more pendulous then the photographed flower. I also measured the width of the leaves. At the widest hincksianum is 3/4+/- inches and the longifolium is 1.25+/- inches.



Based on the measurements my plant is very much like your nominal longifolium.

The flower I photographed is a young flower on a new spike, and the petals really hadn't straightened out all the way. It had a span of 6.5 inches, but I've had flowers that should easily be over 7" on this plant. The leaf width also matches your larger plant.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> Based on the measurements my plant is very much like your nominal longifolium.
> 
> The flower I photographed is a young flower on a new spike, and the petals really hadn't straightened out all the way. It had a span of 6.5 inches, but I've had flowers that should easily be over 7" on this plant. The leaf width also matches your larger plant.



Hi Rick, some press flower to compare (yeah! I'm keeping all this too...) 
My hincksianum is on on left with 9cm petal. Longifolium got a very wide range of size, petal from my var.gracile 7cm and 15cm from my 'Jersey'x 'Trinity'.

As far as I know, hincksianum got that interesting pinkish dorsal and synsepal colouration but the flower itself is looking like a straight longifolium. The flowers from that variety I have seen yet are not very large, but it could have been breed with some bigger longifolium in the past and the coloration is maintain in the progeny.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks JP for the really cool "dried" specimens. You must not have kids!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 8, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Thanks JP for the really cool "dried" specimens. You must not have kids!



You're right!


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2009)

Gruss may not recognize hinksianum as a separate taxon from longifolium.

In his OD checklist it is not listed separately from the nominal form, but rather as part of the nomenclature history (some of the synonyms) and old names for the nominal form.

There are also a couple of pictures of longifolium in the checklist with amazing pink/red in the petals and sepals.


----------

